# Air Cleaner ID



## 67158 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Guys :seeya

Inherited this a while back. It does have a GM ink stamp on the base. Is this for a GTO?

Thanks in advance

Jeff


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like it could be. I've seen that style air cleaner used on both GTOs and Corvettes.

Bear


----------



## 67158 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Bear

Do you have or anyone else have an idea on what year or years?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm thinking it's around 1965, maybe 66 on the GTO's.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep, looks like a 65-66 GTO 4-Barrel Louvered Air Cleaner to me too. Opening is 4 1/8 isn't it. Don't no about the corvette I don't talk chevy..If you have a AMES catalog you can see one in it. They repro them.. Les


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Agreed with others...65-66 GTO 4bbl pancake style air cleaner cover. And yes, it was compatible with the Corvette...60-61, possibly the late 50's models also but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Walt, I agree on the years of use. I was once TOLD that some were chromed and sone were polished stainless steel. I don't know if this is true or not. Nice piece of equipment either way! 67 also. Eric


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

Vette single four carb air cleaners looked similar but are not the same for any year. If you have one they are worth a good bit more than the Pontiac units.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They were all chrome, the Vette as well as GTO. The '65-'66 GTO's had the small base hole like FNG69 stated. This was for the Carter AFB carb. The '67 units used the same exact chrome top, but had a larger diameter hole in the bottom plate for the Q-jet. The top piece in '65, '66, and '67 is the same unit for the 335 HP cars. To me, it looks like '65-'66 GTO is what you have pictured here.


----------



## 67158 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Its been collecting dust in Fla and now in Ga.


----------



## 67158 (Mar 29, 2009)

Joe

Wouldn't the Vette that early have a Carter carb on it?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A Carter WCFB, normally.....I could be wrong, though!


----------



## 67158 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks again. I'll have to check on the Vette forum. Did the ink stamps have any codes on them to tell a date?


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

67158 said:


> Joe
> 
> Wouldn't the Vette that early have a Carter carb on it?


Yes the Vette did have that type of carb but the cleaner was similiar but different (as I recall it was the base that was different). Many years ago I had such a Vette and purchased a '65 GTO cleaner only to be burned at a several NCRS shows. Paid good bucks for that cleaner but finally had to sell it to a GTO owner to get some of my money back. Of course now I don't have that Vette but a single four '66 GTO that came with a K&N filter. Go figure.:willy:


----------

